# Appetite Suppressants



## El Gringo (Dec 6, 2015)

I've just recently discovered ephedrine from my local pharmacy behind that counter. I've never felt my appetite suppressed like this before. I usually spend a good part of the day feeling hungry. Now it's like my stomach doesn't exist. i could probably fast all day. 

I was wondering if there are any other appetite killers out there that are made a available (not clen or albuterol). It looks like that within the past 10 years the FDA has put some regulation on a bunch of fat burners, making a lot of things no longer available to anyone. Google searching some things; I found pure ephedrine was available at gas stations, adipokinetix was a good appetite reducer (haven't seen anything on it post 2005?). People used to use some stack called NYC, which is no longer around.

Just wondering if there's anything else i could use between cycles of Ephedrine...


----------



## Megatron28 (Dec 6, 2015)

Some people can get appetite suppression from cabergoline.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 6, 2015)

Megatron28 said:


> Some people can get appetite suppression from cabergoline.



 If you have $120+ dollars to spare for 8 pills


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 6, 2015)

El Gringo said:


> I've just recently discovered ephedrine from my local pharmacy behind that counter. I've never felt my appetite suppressed like this before. I usually spend a good part of the day feeling hungry. Now it's like my stomach doesn't exist. i could probably fast all day.
> 
> I was wondering if there are any other appetite killers out there that are made a available (not clen or albuterol). It looks like that within the past 10 years the FDA has put some regulation on a bunch of fat burners, making a lot of things no longer available to anyone. Google searching some things; I found pure ephedrine was available at gas stations, adipokinetix was a good appetite reducer (haven't seen anything on it post 2005?). People used to use some stack called NYC, which is no longer around.
> 
> Just wondering if there's anything else i could use between cycles of Ephedrine...



Adderall is a good appetite suppressant....I also heard meth works and I think it's much stronger


----------



## Itburnstopee (Dec 6, 2015)

For thousands of years boiled and frozen semen has been used as a weight loss/ appetite suppressant tool by the bellendians. One table spoon is said to be enough for a week. Just boils it in a small pan with half a teaspoon of water added, let it get to a more putty/ doughy consistency and then freeze it over night. Chip away and eat it.


Serious answer: just get bigger so you can eat more. Anything that suppresses appetites makes me feel like a crumbling tweaker.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 6, 2015)

I use b12 injections but I wouldn't say it is an agent that diminishes the desire for eating. What it does is help me get through the day without eating as much food and still feel descent. Where as if I didn't eat that much food and had not injected the b12 I would be feeling like garbage.


----------



## thqmas (Dec 6, 2015)

El Gringo said:


> I've just recently discovered ephedrine from my local pharmacy behind that counter. I've never felt my appetite suppressed like this before. I usually spend a good part of the day feeling hungry. Now it's like my stomach doesn't exist. i could probably fast all day.
> 
> I was wondering if there are any other appetite killers out there that are made a available (not clen or albuterol). It looks like that within the past 10 years the FDA has put some regulation on a bunch of fat burners, making a lot of things no longer available to anyone. Google searching some things; I found pure ephedrine was available at gas stations, adipokinetix was a good appetite reducer (haven't seen anything on it post 2005?). People used to use some stack called NYC, which is no longer around.
> 
> Just wondering if there's anything else i could use between cycles of Ephedrine...



Of course there is! It's called self discipline. You should try that, it's very powerful and it's legal. The FDA can't put a regulation on that... Well, at least I think they can't.


----------



## mickems (Dec 6, 2015)

caffeine does it for me. I drink a coffee in the morning and it holds me over until lunch.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 6, 2015)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> I use b12 injections but I wouldn't say it is an agent that diminishes the desire for eating. What it does is help me get through the day without eating as much food and still feel descent. Where as if I didn't eat that much food and had not injected the b12 I would be feeling like garbage.



B12, while doing wonders for health,  is considered an appetite stimulant...the opposite of what the OP is asking for.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 6, 2015)

Popeye said:


> B12, while doing wonders for health,  is considered an appetite stimulant...the opposite of what the OP is asking for.



Although I have never heard of it being an appetite stimulant and am curious now where you got that info, I did state that " I wouldn't say it is an agent that diminishes the desire for eating". Maybe I should have then worded it with an a instead of a the like this here. 

What it does is help me get through a day without eating as much food and still feel descent. Where as if I didn't eat that much food and had not injected the b12 I would be feeling like garbage.


----------



## jojo58 (Dec 6, 2015)

adderall works great to suppress appetite. the generic does not work as well ( amphetamine salts ) but you need a script from a psych doc for add which is pretty easy to come by.  caffeine works,  I use JET Alert from walmart. Tea works and doesn't leave the butthole taste in your mouth like coffee. also just eating more meat works. bariatric surgery works too.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Dec 6, 2015)

Anything that works predominantly as a CNS norepinephrine or dopamine enhancer can help - bromo, caber, phentermine, sibutramine (Meridia), Bupropion, nicotine, etc.
Some peptides exist to potentially block parts of the ghrelin-NPY drop and/or increase orexin but the safety profile of these is unclear. 

Some of these can be used in synergy (Bromo/caber + Bupropion), others are strong enough by themselves (Sibutramine ftw), none of them are side effect free 

Of course you can always keep it simple - stay on EC and add some Tyrosine to extend the appetite suppressing effect.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 6, 2015)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> I have never heard of it being an appetite stimulant and am curious now where you got that info




It was established more than half a century ago that Vitamin B12 intake increases feelings of hunger in both humans and animals which leads to increased food intake and the potential for subsequent growth.

In a study carried out by Wetzel, vitamin B12 was orally administered to children who were in various states of recovery from growth failure or who exhibited slow progress. The study found that the “clinical changes after B12 administration were those of increased physical vigor, alertness, better general behavior, but above all, a definite increase in appetite, manifested by demands for second helpings, as contrasted with comparatively indolent food habits before” 1. Increases in the appetites of children were found in several other studies during this time period specifically attributable to vitamin B12 8,9,11.

In pigs, the addition of vitamin B12 was found to increase daily feeding per from 2.57 pounds of food and an average weight gain of .87 pounds per day to that of 3.21 lbs of feed consumption and a 1.2 lb per day body weight gain. These results led the authors to conclude that “the significantly greater gains made by pigs in lot 2 were [likely] due to the addition of vitamin B12 concentrate” 2.

In a study carried out in mice, the authors noted that “the difference in growth rate resulting from the administration of increasing amounts of vitamin B12 is very striking… Increasing the daily administration of vitamin B12 from 0.001 to 0.01 grams resulted in a growth increment during the 15-day test period of approximately 4 grams in the case of the thyroid-fed mice but of only 1 gram in the low fat group. This increase in growth rate was attributed to B12’s effect at increasing food intake”. 3

Although the ratio is not specifically relevant to humans, it is interesting to note that in pigs it was found that vitamin B12 administered orally required dosages 5 to 10 times higher than administration by injection to achieve the same effect4.

In another study involving rats receiving vitamin B12 and eating ad libitum, it was found that they grew more rapidly, ate more of the diet and retained more nitrogen than their controls. The conclusion of the study was that Vitamin B12 was associated with increased growth, food intake and nitrogen balance 5.

In an early study involving humans and the entire vitamin B complex, a supplementary ingestion of approximately 150 units of vitamin B (representing an increase of about 50% in the daily vitamin B intake) produced increases of from 17 to 25% in the grams of food consumed per child per day. The caloric ingestion during these periods of increased food consumption correlated to a slight degree with increased weight gains11.

SO HOW DOES VITAMIN B12 INCREASE HUNGER?
There are probably multiple reasons. However one reason may be its participatory role in the conversion of Histamine to N-methylhistamine. As a methyl donor (meaning that chemically it gives up its methyl group), methylcobalamin reduces homocysteine to methionine (because homocysteine + methyl group = methionine) via a process known as “The Methionine Cycle”12.





Methionine is converted back into S-Adenosyl-Methionine (SAMe) by giving up its methyl group to a number of different compounds. In this way many types of methylated compounds are produced13.

One of those compounds is N-methylhistamine. The enzyme “Histamine N-methyltransferase” (HMT) catalyzes the transfer of a methyl group from S-Adenosyl-Methionine (SAMe) to the secondary amino group of the imidazole ring of Histamine forming N-methylhistamine14.






So to reiterate and pick up an earlier step, cobalamin assumes two principal forms one of which is methylcobalamin. When hydroxocobalamin is transported into cells via the transcobalamin II transport protein (TCII), this transporter is degraded and hydroxocobalamin converted into 5-deoxyadenosylcobalamin which acts in the mitochondria and methylcobalamin which acts in the cellular cytoplasm. It is there that methylcobalamin is used in the Methionine Cycle to recycle Homocysteine back to Methionine. In this reaction B12 is the cofactor for the enzyme Methionine Synthase (these are the two initiators of this process). Methionine is an essential amino acid that is used to make SAMe. SAMe is the body’s primary methyl donor for methylation reactions. One of those reactions indirectly converts Histamine to N-methylhistamine.

HOW DOES CONVERTING HISTADINE TO N-METHYLHISTAMINE INCREASE HUNGER?
Alterations in brain histidine (and histamine) concentration are associated with changes in food intake. There is an inverse relationship between brain histidine (and histamine) and food intake such that elevated levels reduce hunger and reduced levels increase hunger15.

In addition the central histamine receptors (H1, H2 and H3) are involved in the regulatory process. Antagonizing histamine H1 receptors stimulate appetite and weight gain16-20.

On the other hand, it has been found that cerebroventricular infusion of an H3 receptor antagonist (thereby increasing synthesis and release of brain histamine) reduces hunger and depresses feeding in rats21.

However those compounds that are H3 receptor agonists (they decrease synthesis and release of brain histamine) increase hunger and feeding. N-Methylhistamine is an agonist at H3 receptors22,23.

So it would be expected that decreasing the amount of appetite suppressant (histamine) by converting it to an appetite stimulant N-Methylhistamine would have an overall effect of increasing appetite. This increased hunger effect was discovered more then half a century ago.

REFERENCES:
1 – Wetzel, Norman C. et al., Growth Failure in School Children as Associated with Vitamin B12 Deficiencyâ€”Response to Oral Therapy, Science 16 December 1949 110: 651-653
2 – Lueck, B. W. 1949, The Effect Of Vitamin B12 Concentrate On The Growth Of Weanling Pigs Fed Corn-Soybean Diets AScience, 110: 139
3 – Bosshardt, D. K., W. J. Paul Ande. H. Barnes 1950, The Influence Of Diet Composition On Vitamin B12 Activity In Mice, J. Nutrition , 40: 595
4 – Anderson,G. C., Anda. G. Hooan 1950, Requirement Of The Pig For Vitamin B12, J. Nutrition, 40: 243
5 – Ralli, E., et al., The Effects In Rats Of Vitamin B12, With And Without Ethyl Alcohol, On Nitrogen Balance, Serum Albumin, Liver Nitrogen And Fat, J. Nutr., Jan 1959; 67: 41 – 57
6 – Ershoff, B. H. 1947, Comparative Effects Of Liver And Yeast on Growth And Length Of Survival Of The Immature Thyroid-Fed Rat, Arch. Biochem., 15: 365
7 – Rupp, J., K. E. Paschkisanda. Cantarow 1951, Influence Of Vitamin B12 And Liver Extract On Nitrogen Balance Of Normal And Hyperthyroid Rats, Proc. Soc. Exp. Biol. Med., 76: 432
8 – Wilde, E., The treatment of growth failure in Aleut school children, J. Pediat., 40: 565, 1950
9 – Larcomb, J. W., Perry, C. S., and Peterman, R. A., Dietary supplementation of vitamin B12 in prepuberty school-age children, J. Pediat., 45:70, 1954
10 – COMMITTEE ON NUTRITION: Appraisal of the Use of Vitamins B1 and B12 as Supplements Promoted for the Stimulation of Growth and Appetite in Children, Pediatrics, May 1958; 21: 860 – 864
11 – Schlutz F. W., et al., The Effect Of Varied Vitamin B Ingestion Upon The Appetite Of Children, The Journal of Nutrition, Vol. 15, No. 5 May, 1938
12 – Wheatley, Carmen, A scarlet pimpernel for the resolution of inflammation? The role of supra-therapeutic doses of cobalamin, in the treatment of systemic inflammatory response syndrome (SIRS), sepsis, severe sepsis, and septic or traumatic shock, Medical Hypotheses (2006) 67, 124â€“142
13 – Springer Handbook of Enzymes Volume 28, Springer Berlin Heidelberg 2006, pages 43-50
14 – Schwelberger HG, Histamine N-methyltransferase (HNMT) enzyme and gene. In Falus A (ed). Histamine: Biology and Medical Aspects, SpringMed Publishing, Budapest, 2004: 53-59 
15 – Mercer, L. P., Manipulation of Central Nervous System Histamine or Histaminergic Receptors (H1) Affects Food Intake in Rats, J. Nutr. 124: 1029-1036, 1994
16 – Kalucy, R. S. (1980), Drug-induced weight gain, Drugs 19: 268-278
17 – Kanba, S. & Richelson, E. (1991), Interactions with psychotropic drugs. In: Histaminergic Neurons: Morphology and Function (Watanabe, T. & Wada, H., eds.), pp. 271-282, CRC Press, Boca Raton, FL.
18 – Lavenstein, A. F., Dacaney, E. P., Lasagna, L. &. Van Metre, T. E. (1962), Effect of cyproheptadine on asthmatic children, JAMA 180: 912-916
19 – Noble, R. E. (1969), Effect of cyproheptadine on appetite and weight gain in adults, JAMA 209: 2054-2055
20 – Silverstone, T. & Schuyler, D. (1975), The effect of cyproheptadine on hunger, caloric intake and body weight in man, Psychopharacologia 40: 335-340
21 – Machidori, H., Sakata, T., Yoshimatsu, H., Ookuma, K., Fujimoto, K., Kurokawa, M., Yamatodani, A. & Wada, H. (1992), Zucker obese rats: defect in brain histamine control of feeding, Brain Res. 590: 180
22 – Beales, I. and Calam, J., The histamine H3 receptor agonist N-methylhistamine produced by Helicobacter pylori does not alter somatostatin release from cultured rabbit fundic D-cells, Gut. 1998 August; 43(2): 176â€“181
23 – Courillon Mallet A, Launay JM, Roucayrol AM, et al., Heli-cobacter pylori infection: physiopathologic implication of N alpha-methyl histamine, Gastroenterology 1995;108:959â€“66


----------



## Popeye (Dec 6, 2015)

OP...sorry to fill the thread with all this mumbo jumbo ^^^

BTW....Whiskey will suppress your appetite...lol...jk dont do that


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 6, 2015)

Popeye said:


> REFERENCES:
> 1 – Wetzel, Norman C. et al., Growth Failure in School Children as Associated with Vitamin B12 Deficiencyâ€”Response to Oral Therapy, Science 16 December 1949 110: 651-653
> 2 – Lueck, B. W. 1949, The Effect Of Vitamin B12 Concentrate On The Growth Of Weanling Pigs Fed Corn-Soybean Diets AScience, 110: 139
> 3 – Bosshardt, D. K., W. J. Paul Ande. H. Barnes 1950, The Influence Of Diet Composition On Vitamin B12 Activity In Mice, J. Nutrition , 40: 595
> ...



Do you have anything more recent that wetzel thing is from back in 1949 done on little kids with special cases of vitamin deficiency. Pigs rats this and that.

Here is some more up to date studies to take into consideration. Mayo Clinic Ranked #1 in more specialties than any other hospital in the nation.

Vitamin B-12 Injections Weight-loss clinics inject patients with vitamin B-12 as a way to promote weight loss. The claimed benefits are not related to appetite loss, however. Instead, vitamin B-12 injections are offered as a means to boost energy and speed your metabolism, according to MayoClinic.com. The theory is that when your metabolism increases, you burn more calories, which may lead to losing more weight.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 6, 2015)

Just do some searches on pub med, you're bound to find something. BUt as for appetite suppression like others said stimulants seem to work, pre-workouts, addy, vyvance?  I forget what your issue is I thought u had ephedrine? ..or just eat dry chicken all day that should work.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 6, 2015)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Do you have anything more recent that wetzel thing is from back in 1949 done on little kids with special cases of vitamin deficiency. Pigs rats this and that.
> 
> Here is some more up to date studies to take into consideration. Mayo Clinic Ranked #1 in more specialties than any other hospital in the nation.
> 
> Vitamin B-12 Injections Weight-loss clinics inject patients with vitamin B-12 as a way to promote weight loss. The claimed benefits are not related to appetite loss, however. Instead, vitamin B-12 injections are offered as a means to boost energy and speed your metabolism, according to MayoClinic.com. The theory is that when your metabolism increases, you burn more calories, which may lead to losing more weight.



That literally took 2 seconds...and the latest on that list is 2006

I'll do some research and post a thread on B12...

It's good for everyone but I'm sure I'll find info that supports NOT suggesting B12 shots for a person asking for an appetite suppressant


----------



## MS1605 (Dec 6, 2015)

I just posted this in another thread but ephedra stopped working on me years ago and I have not found anything like it until I tried DMAA which kills my apatite. I use this stuff I have no affiliation with that shop or supp company but they are the only ones I have found to carry it and damn does that stuff work. Gives me ridiculous energy and kills my hunger. I usually use it when I work doubles at work.


----------



## jojo58 (Dec 7, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Just do some searches on pub med, you're bound to find something. BUt as for appetite suppression like others said stimulants seem to work, pre-workouts, addy, vyvance?  I forget what your issue is I thought u had ephedrine? ..or just eat dry chicken all day that should work.



I had an allergic reaction to vyvanse. mild but it made me itch or some shyt. beta alanine does something similar in the allergic reaction dept. dry chicken works well.


----------



## El Gringo (Dec 7, 2015)

ItBurnsToPee said:


> For thousands of years boiled and frozen semen has been used as a weight loss/ appetite suppressant tool by the bellendians. One table spoon is said to be enough for a week. Just boils it in a small pan with half a teaspoon of water added, let it get to a more putty/ doughy consistency and then freeze it over night. Chip away and eat it.
> 
> 
> Serious answer: just get bigger so you can eat more. Anything that suppresses appetites makes me feel like a crumbling tweaker.



Sorry, but I'd rather be 190lbs at 7%bf than 230 at 25%bf.



MrRippedZilla said:


> Anything that works predominantly as a CNS norepinephrine or dopamine enhancer can help - bromo, caber, phentermine, sibutramine (Meridia), Bupropion, nicotine, etc.
> Some peptides exist to potentially block parts of the ghrelin-NPY drop and/or increase orexin but the safety profile of these is unclear.
> 
> Some of these can be used in synergy (Bromo/caber + Bupropion), others are strong enough by themselves (Sibutramine ftw), none of them are side effect free
> ...



Thank you for actually reading what i posted and understanding my question. Ill look more into this Tyrosine. It looks like something that is sold at the local supp stores or online.



MS1605 said:


> I just posted this in another thread but ephedra stopped working on me years ago and I have not found anything like it until I tried DMAA which kills my apatite. I use...I have no affiliation with that shop or supp company but they are the only ones I have found to carry it and damn does that stuff work. Gives me ridiculous energy and kills my hunger. I usually use it when I work doubles at work.



I've heard of DMAA, but I thought it was banned as well. it used to be in pre-workouts such as Jack3d, which is why Jack3d sucks now. is that website domestic? hard to believe it would be.


----------



## snake (Dec 7, 2015)

Anaerobic exercise! You won't want to eat before it and you aren't hungry during or after it. You should get a little something in your guts about 1/2 hr. after. If I go longer than an hr. after cardio without something in my belly, I'll chew my arm off and eat it.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 7, 2015)

Popeye said:


> That literally took 2 seconds...and the latest on that list is 1998
> 
> I'll do some research and post a thread on B12...
> 
> It's good for everyone but I'm sure I'll find info that supports NOT suggesting B12 shots for a person asking for an appetite suppressant



Sir for the third time read what I said here on my first post. I never said it was a good appetite suppressant did I ?



Zeigler Robertson said:


> I use b12 injections but I wouldn't say it is an agent that diminishes the desire for eating. What it does is help me get through the day without eating as much food and still feel descent. Where as if I didn't eat that much food and had not injected the b12 I would be feeling like garbage.





In the op's first post he was talking about fat burners this and that as well so I suggested the b12. 

This is my last post on this thread about it. If you & ToolSteel want to talk more about it hit me up @ https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/19658-Zeigler-vs-The-Hater-s/page7?highlight=Haters


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 7, 2015)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Sir for the third time read what I said here on my first post. I never said it was a good appetite suppressant did I ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eat a dick


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 7, 2015)

I would NOT use caber or any other dopamine agonist for appetite suppression. The risks of them are far too great for simple appetite suppression.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 7, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I would NOT use caber or any other dopamine agonist for appetite suppression. The risks of them are far too great for simple appetite suppression.


I was thinking the same thing but don't have the links handy to back it up. I did some digging on it after a convo with pillar though; definitely not something you want to play around with.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 7, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I would NOT use caber or any other dopamine agonist for appetite suppression. The risks of them are far too great for simple appetite suppression.



THIS^ also never mix amphetamine with dopamine agonist


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Dec 7, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I would NOT use caber or any other dopamine agonist for appetite suppression. The risks of them are far too great for simple appetite suppression.



As with all pharmaceutical aides its a case of risk vs reward but I will say that its unwise to group all DAs into the same category here since their binding affinity, and the strength of the that affinity, to various dopamine & serotonin receptors can drastically alter the safety profile of the drug. 
Not to the mention the stuff regarding dosing, length of use, current health status, etc - important for things like DAWS.

For example if we were to compare something like bromocriptine to pergolide in order to assess the risk of heart valve damage, we would see a dramatic difference between the two due to Pergolide's binding affinity to the 5-HT2B receptor being much, much stronger. 

Anecdotally, I've used DAs in isolation & combined with a bunch of other stuff with no lasting/serious side effects to speak of. 
Of course I realise that my eagerness to experiment with "risky" drug protocols is not the norm so....you know


----------



## Megatron28 (Dec 7, 2015)

MrRippedZilla said:


> As with all pharmaceutical aides its a case of risk vs reward but I will say that its unwise to group all DAs into the same category here since their binding affinity, and the strength of the that affinity, to various dopamine & serotonin receptors can drastically alter the safety profile of the drug.
> Not to the mention the stuff regarding dosing, length of use, current health status, etc - important for things like DAWS.
> 
> For example if we were to compare something like bromocriptine to pergolide in order to assess the risk of heart valve damage, we would see a dramatic difference between the two due to Pergolide's binding affinity to the 5-HT2B receptor being much, much stronger.
> ...



I have never experienced any negative side effects while on or coming off cabergoline either.  As always though YMMV .  I recognize that there are risks with taking DA's.


----------



## Milo (Dec 7, 2015)

What dosage and how frequently is B12 to be taken for said appetite stimulant?


----------



## El Gringo (Dec 9, 2015)

Well after doing a look around the web I've stumbled upon Nootropics. Not sure if any of you have heard of them, but they seem like drugs similar to adderall, in which they increase focus and energy. There's tons of different kinds of Nootropics with different effects. some of them have been said to aid in Fat-loss and can help speed your metabolism. Some have been banned from the Olympics but aren't illegal in the US and most countries and can be bought online by anyone. 

Some possible nootropics i'd consider are PHENYLPIRACETAM (banned from the Olympics for increasing physical performance, Acetyl L-Carnitine (supposedly better than just L-Carnitine, which some of you may know), L-Theanine (also may be familiar, but is listed as a nootropic), and ALPHA GPC.

Any experiences with this or care to provide some insight?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Dec 10, 2015)

Piracetam is a mild stimulant, tolerance builds up VERY quickly - complete waste of money compared to ephedrine, synephrine, 1,3 dmaa and pretty much everything else we know works for speeding up your metabolism.

Acetyl L-carnitine does nothing whatsoever for fat loss and has actually been used to INCREASE appetite in cancer patients:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20156909

L-theanine helps some people sleep better, does nothing for fat loss/appetite.

Alpha GPC is basically Choline and MIGHT help a bit with fat loss - acute increase in GH, some promising studies showing higher rates of lipolysis that need to be replicated, etc. Still worthless compared to the usual stuff used for fat loss/appetite suppressing. 


Most nootropics are a waste of money and I honestly don't understand why you would waste your time with them when their are a bunch of other drugs that are far superior for fat loss.


----------



## Micronamin (Dec 24, 2015)

*Synephrine*

Spam your website around again and I'll terminate your account. Merry Christmas


----------



## corvettels3 (Dec 25, 2015)

El Gringo said:


> I've just recently discovered ephedrine from my local pharmacy behind that counter. I've never felt my appetite suppressed like this before. I usually spend a good part of the day feeling hungry. Now it's like my stomach doesn't exist. i could probably fast all day.
> 
> I was wondering if there are any other appetite killers out there that are made a available (not clen or albuterol). It looks like that within the past 10 years the FDA has put some regulation on a bunch of fat burners, making a lot of things no longer available to anyone. Google searching some things; I found pure ephedrine was available at gas stations, adipokinetix was a good appetite reducer (haven't seen anything on it post 2005?). People used to use some stack called NYC, which is no longer around.
> 
> Just wondering if there's anything else i could use between cycles of Ephedrine...



Just keep it simple. EC or ECA for 5 days on 2 days off. You can run this for months without any worries. Good luck.


----------



## CMayhugh (Dec 31, 2015)

Low/standard dose Adderall in conjunction w/ caffeine (cup of coffee or so) is enough to keep my feeling full. Just watch your dose as it can give you typical stimulant sides if too much is taken. I like 10-20mg plus some Dunkin. Also makes a good pre with some citrulline to combat vasoconstriction.


----------



## Megatron28 (Dec 31, 2015)

corvettels3 said:


> Just keep it simple. EC or ECA for 5 days on 2 days off. You can run this for months without any worries. Good luck.



No need for days off with EC.  And skip the aspirin as it is not necessary and may even be harmful.


----------



## CMayhugh (Jan 1, 2016)

I want to try ephedrine but I am getting an Adderall script. Worth it?


----------



## Bust My Ass (Jan 2, 2016)

CMayhugh said:


> I want to try ephedrine but I am getting an Adderall script. Worth it?


No, adderall is far superior.


----------



## Bust My Ass (Jan 2, 2016)

Yohimbine and Sibutramine are also very good


----------



## CMayhugh (Jan 3, 2016)

I liked Yohimbine. Only negative was accidentally taking a bit too much (mg scoop inaccuracies) and feeling weird as hell


----------



## yamivegeta (May 27, 2016)

Currently taking Sibutramine, and seems to do the job right. Gonna try an EC stack next and see how it is compared to sibu.


----------



## baitslinger (Jul 11, 2016)

Cut that appetite off by suppressing insulin. Get on a Keto diet and you won't be hungry!


----------



## Deereer (Jul 22, 2016)

yamivegeta said:


> Currently taking Sibutramine, and seems to do the job right. Gonna try an EC stack next and see how it is compared to sibu.


I had a very good results with sibutramine 15mg!


----------



## saltylifter (Jul 22, 2016)

Send me all the food you don't want to eat. Wtf is this.
Who the hell doesn't want to eat.
Eating is the key to any goal you have in fitness.


----------



## thqmas (Jul 22, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> Send me all the food you don't want to eat. Wtf is this.
> Who the hell doesn't want to eat.
> Eating is the key to any goal you have in fitness.



What you eat and how much you eat is the key to any goal you have in fitness. Jeez salty, my mom wanted to send you some home made Hummus and I tried to explain to her that it wont be good at arrival, but she insisted, so prepare yourself to get a funky smelling package very soon.


----------



## saltylifter (Jul 23, 2016)

thqmas said:


> What you eat and how much you eat is the key to any goal you have in fitness. Jeez salty, my mom wanted to send you some home made Hummus and I tried to explain to her that it wont be good at arrival, but she insisted, so prepare yourself to get a funky smelling package very soon.



Thanks buddy I love me some hummus and anything from your mom is always the best


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 23, 2016)

Ephedrine + Caffeine 


/thread


----------



## JAXNY (Jul 23, 2016)

Never used an appetite suppressant in my life nor would I....Hard work, exercise, clean diet, cardio and discipline is all it takes to reach any desired effect you want. 
That last one though, that's the one where most people fail. 
If you're working out, starving your body all day by suppressing your appetite is not a good idea.


----------



## mech (Jan 28, 2017)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Adderall is a good appetite suppressant....I also heard meth works and I think it's much stronger



Same goes with Phentermine. If you can handle staying up for 3 days at a time


----------



## Retrodreams (Mar 16, 2017)

mech said:


> Same goes with Phentermine. If you can handle staying up for 3 days at a time


Phentermine worked well for me as well. Really wish I could get my Dr. to allow me to run it again.


----------



## Superhenry (Apr 9, 2017)

I totally agree! Strong will power if you have.



thqmas said:


> Of course there is! It's called self discipline. You should try that, it's very powerful and it's legal. The FDA can't put a regulation on that... Well, at least I think they can't.


----------

